# Live USB Persistant Elementary OS



## Elbalo (19 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie de faire revivre un vieux Dell  Vostro 1530 en lui collant dessus elementary OS. 

Le seul souci, c'est le vieux HDD qui déconne et comme il faudrait démonter toute la bête pour l'atteindre (conception de M*rde) , je me suis dis, mettons plutôt une clé USB au lieu de perdre une après-midi à ça...

Et donc en fractionné, je me prends la tête depuis 8h, au moins, bref. 

Donc je cherche un peu d'aide par ici. 

J'ai une clé vierge, formatée FAT32, 8Go, en MBR. 
Avec mon mac, j'utilise UnetBotin, l'Iso d'elementary téléchargé, et je demande 2Go de persistance.

Et ce gros B*t*rd me met au démarrage qu'il ne peut pas trouver l'OS.

où j'oublie un truc ?   
Merci d'avance...


----------



## RubenF (20 Mars 2020)

Tu n’a pas accès a un PC sous Windows ? Ça serais tellement plus simple de mettre ElementaryOS avec Rufus. 

Sinon, prends Etcher ou DiskMakerX


----------



## Elbalo (21 Mars 2020)

RÉ-SO-LU 

Enfin, je crois... : j'ai réussi à formater via l'Utilitaire de disque en FAT32, MBR.
J'avais une version d'elementary non-persistante et un iso... 
Je me suis servi de mkusb mais à partir de  phillw.net, sur cette page : 


			mkusb/gui - Community Help Wiki
		

Parce que le PPA ne marchait pas...

Je teste un peu en attendant de mettre vraiment en résolu


----------



## RubenF (21 Mars 2020)

Curieux d’avoir un retour d’expérience


----------



## Elbalo (5 Avril 2020)

Donc PAS RÉSOLU : 
ou à moitié : j'arrive à faire persister une clé USB2 mais pas USB3... j'ai tenté le clone, j'y ai cru, ça a bien marché mais quand 3 jours plus tard j'ai dû redémarrer, j'ai constaté mon incapacité TOTALE. 

Bref, si quelqu'un a une idée de comment forcer une clé moi, j'en ai marre mais je suis preneur de toutes les bonnes propositions, parce que l'USB2, c'est pas mal, mais c'est lent...


----------



## Leonidoff22 (30 Mars 2021)

Bonjour. Veux-tu essayer ce qui suit ?
Comme te l'a indiqué RubenF, télécharge BalenaEtcher (utilisable avec Windows, Mac et Linux) et grave ton image iso sur ta clé USB.
Fais booter ton ordi sur la clé et  lance ton Linux. Teste le ... Tu veux un persistant sans problème ? Achète une clé usb 32G (c'est ce que j'ai fait) . Le Linux qui tourne en mémoire de ton ordi ,  installe le sur la clé 32G ou un petit disque dur externe (prix intéressants chez BureauVallée. ATTENTION : du dois installer ton mbr sur le boot de ta clé usb 32G. 
Pour ce qui me concerne je suis réservé avec les distros deb : Ubuntu et suite... J'ai rencontré qqs problèmes d'installation : écran noir au démarrage et écran de connexion brouillé après lancement (j'ai réussi à solutionner). J'ai constaté que beaucoup de distros deb fonctionnaient bien en live puis après installation problèmes décris ci-dessus. Il y a d'autres distro sympas à tester et à utiliser. Ne reste pas figé sur Elementary OS. Si tu aimes ce look MacOS va voir GECKO Linux avec le bureau Panteon. GECKO Linux est dérivée de OpenSuse. La différence c'est qu'elle est livré clé en main : codecs installés...Teste aussi :
MX Linux, Manjaro Gnome qui te permet de choisir plusieurs looks à ton bureau (regarde la video sur le site), vois aussi les distros françaises Mageia , Voyager... Bref regarde sur le site DistroWatch. Là tu as la possibilité d'affiner ta recherches pour trouver une distro qui te convienne. Mais rien ne remplace l'expérience : test et installation. Tu peux faire des essais en ligne sur Distrotest.net.
Bon courage


----------



## Leonidoff22 (30 Mars 2021)

J'ai oublié de préciser que tu dois faire attention  l'architecture de ton pc 32 ou 64bit... Les distros qui utilisent du 32bit sont de plus en plus rares. Si c'est ton cas commence par tester MX . Ensuite tu peux sur DistroWatch faire une recherche sur des distros qui fonctionnent avec l'architecture I386 , I486 , I586 , I686. Ton ordi doit pouvoir te renseigner si tu as la possibilité de le faire fonctionner en X86_64bit


----------



## Elbalo (30 Mars 2021)

Oh, juste avant un nouveau confinement, tu réponds à ma question : Trop Mignon.

Bon, je ne te garantis pas que je vais tester ce que tu me proposes ; mais je vais y réfléchir.

Anyway MERCI pour ta réponse et le temps consacré à mes petits soucis


----------

